# European Speed Trap Cameras



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

Boghopper said:


> I just don't want to piss off BMW. I'll bet they are on the hook as the issuers of the zoll plate if I don't pay. And they know how to find me and make my life difficult.


The plates are issued to the registered vehicle owner, that is you, with your good ole USA address. How do you think they know where to send the ticket. Was it a registered letter? Did you ever really receive it? Heinrich Müller is not looking for you.

"What It's Worth" is a song written by Stephen Stills, _Paranoia strikes deep. Into your life it will creep. It starts when you're always afraid. You step out of line, the man come and take you away. -_ - performed by Buffalo Springfield.


----------



## Boghopper (Aug 13, 2011)

It was a registered letter. And don't think they won't go after BMW if i mysteriously don't get letters. Because it's a Zoll plate I'd bet BMW is in the hook if I don't take care if it.

I could probably ultimately get away with not paying, but they have my passport information. And they know where to find BMW, too. I want to do another European delivery, so why mess around for $130?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

640GC said:


> That's brilliant Stealth.Pilot! I'll file that away for next trip.


What good is detecting cameras but no radar?


----------



## F36 Pilot (Nov 15, 2007)

KidneyKidney said:


> Arrest? Denied Entry tot he EU? Frog-marched to the ATM??? Mr Cheung and FMSlim tell frightening tales, above. Are they true or myth? Does anyone have first-hand experience with non-payment punishments?
> As one who recently had the pedal too near the metal from Bologna to LogInOut Munich and fears a mail-box-full of citations, I would like to understand the possible downstream effects of not paying these speed-camera tickets.
> Specifically - are the effects EU-wide, or limited only to the country of the ticket's origin? I don't expect to return to Austria, but definitely will go back to Italy. Can I safely ignore the Austrian demand for euros, but pay the Italian tickets? Are there any countries with reciprocity agreements? Can I safely fly to France without risking a 2-year stint in the Foreign Legion?
> Although not normally a scofflaw, I'd rather keep my $ than turn them into Euros and send them to the Bundespolizei.
> ...


I just returned from ED on 9/1. My last stop was Zurich to see my cousin who lives there. She works at the airport and told me one time she had to be an interpreter and explain to a passenger arriving from Korea that he was banned from entering Switzerland for not paying traffic ticket(s).


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

Interesting topic. I KNOW I got "flashed" in one of the tunnels in Switzerland two weeks ago. I'm waiting for the repercussions.......


----------

